# Hydraulic fluid for 34 ton log splitter?



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2006)

I just purchased a Speeco 34 ton log splitter. In the manual, it says to use "SAE 20" hydraulic fluid.

Of course I can't find any hydraulic fluid around here which says "SAE 20" on it. I looked on the internet and found that "ISO 46" is the same as "SAE 20".

I also can't find anything which says "ISO 46" on it. Many of the hydraulic fluid containers say "general use" and don't give any specification whatsoever.

I did find a 5 gallon container of "NAPA AW 46" hydraulic fluid which does not say ISO anything on the container. Then found this product listed on the internet as "ISO 46AW".

I have a couple of questions...

Is hydraulic fluid - hydraulic fluid? i.e. Anything will do including the "general use" or "tractor" hydraulic fluid?

My log splitter gets quite hot. Will any hydraulic fluid stand up to the heat? Or is there a specific type of hydraulic fluid which would be better for a log splitter?

Anyone know what the "AW" (from above) means?


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Anti Wear*

is what I think AW stands for. 20W is about normal for these things. You might have a "farm & Ranch" store somewhere that probably has some. Multi-vis oil is also ok. 15W20 or some such weight...

The reason it gets quite hot is that the tank is probably undersized. How hot is too hot? If you can't touch the hoses it is getting there. With 180 the max (bad things are happening) I would get nervous if it was 0ver 150.

http://www.hydraulicsupermarket.com/technical.html has a wealth of information on hydraulic equipment.

-Pat


----------



## ray benson (Sep 11, 2006)

Believe AW stands for anti-wear. Your napa store or an autozone or advanced auto should be able to get 5 gallon containers of hydraulic fluid. Another name to look for is UTF (universal tractor fluid) ISO46.
Here is a link to a viscosity chart.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/visc.html


----------



## mga (Sep 11, 2006)

so, would this be the best fluid to use in a splitter? 

i've seen people just put transmission fluid in...DEX II...without a problem.


----------



## Menchhofer (Sep 11, 2006)

You can also use SAE 10 or 20 weight motor oil. Many hydraulics including chippers, simply use the SAE oil. Does not hurt a thing and might evern be a bit better than the thinner hydraulic fluids......


----------



## Big Woody (Sep 11, 2006)

If you have a Tractor Supply store you can get anything there. Use the Orange labelled Universal Hydraulic fluid (black jug with orange accented label). Thats what you use in the Tractor Supply log splitters. In the winter they recommend switching to auto transmission fluid. 

If no TSC nearby go to a farm/fleet store.


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 12, 2006)

The 27 ton Troy Built (MTD) I bought last years recommends Dexron lll non-detergent transmission fluid.


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 12, 2006)

Try Kubota's SUDT if you have deep pockets and want the very best fluid you can get. It is a synthetic hydraulic fluid strongly recommended for Kubota hydrostatic transmissions. If the fluid can run a tractor and handle the heat produced by it surely it would be able to handle a log splitter. Alot of Kubota owners swear by the stuff. I use it in my L5030 HST.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 12, 2006)

Any problems with syn. and non-syn. hyd oils compatibility? 

SUDT is the cats a$$ as you have said!


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 12, 2006)

*SUDT compatibility*

The Kubota SUDT is compatible with their UDT (non-synthetic) fluid. If I was to change over from non-syn to syn fluid I would drain as much of the old as I could and replace the filter or if no filter present clean any screens. A small amount of old fluid should mix right in with the new without any problems.


----------

